# Restauracyj



## jazyk

Dzień dobry,

wczoraj dowiedziałem się, że forma _restauracyj_ jest możliwa w dopełniaczu liczby mnogiej, co mnie bardzo zaskoczyło. Czy forma ta jest powszechna?

Dziękuję.


----------



## miguell

Witaj.
Myślę, że odpowiedzi na to pytanie udzieli Ci znajdujący się pod niżej podanym linkiem artykuł prasowy:
http://www.polskatimes.pl/opinie/felietony/62038,poltrzecia-czyli-wlasciwie-ile,id,t.html

Generalnie, nigdy nie spotkałem się, aby jakiś Polak tak powiedział.
Myślę, że brzmi to troszkę nienaturalnie i trudno się wymawia i dlatego w praktyce się tego nie używa. Czasami wypowiedzenie "y" jest trudne i dlatego np. lepiej wymówić imię Eryka jako Erika. Lepiej się wymawia, prawda?


----------



## Old Raft

jazyk said:


> Dzień dobry,
> 
> wczoraj dowiedziałem się, że forma "restauracyj" jest możliwa w dopełniaczu liczby mnogiej, co mnie bardzo zaskoczyło. Czy forma ta jest powszechna?



This form is definitely archaic now, but it used to be standard before  WWII. Its role was to distinguish the plural from the singular (which  always was "restauracji" in the Genetive case).


----------



## Thomas1

Komentarz PWN-u jest bardzo przekonywający:





> Zakończenie to jest już jednak dziś wyraźnie *nacechowane stylistycznie  jako archaiczne *lub książkowe, a jego użycie bardzo ograniczone.


Ta końcówka bardzo kojarzy mi się z trylogią Sienkiewicza, a zwłaszcza jedną postacią -- Zagłobą.


----------



## kknd

miguell said:


> Czasami wypowiedzenie "y" jest trudne i dlatego np. lepiej wymówić imię Eryka jako Erika. Lepiej się wymawia, prawda?



no ja nie widzę żadnych problemów z powiedzeniem _Eryka_ (tak jak i _Eryk_), ale wypowiedzenie _Erika_ (lub _Erik_) wymaga minimalnego wysiłku woli i świadomości. mam nadzieję, że nie jestem odosobniony w swym postrzeganiu opozycji centralnych samogłosek (np. [ɨ], polskie _y_), jako łatwiejszych do wymówienia niż przednie (np. _, polskie i), czy tylne (np. [ɯ]; wszystkie powyższe samogłoski są przymknięte i niezaokrąglone), jako wymagające mniej wysiłku._


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> no ja nie widzę żadnych problemów z powiedzeniem _Eryka_ (tak jak i _Eryk_), ale wypowiedzenie _Erika_ (lub _Erik_) wymaga minimalnego wysiłku woli i świadomości. mam nadzieję, że nie jestem odosobniony w swym postrzeganiu opozycji centralnych samogłosek (np. [ɨ], polskie _y_), jako łatwiejszych do wymówienia niż przednie (np. _, polskie i), czy tylne (np. [ɯ]; wszystkie powyższe samogłoski są przymknięte i niezaokrąglone), jako wymagające mniej wysiłku._


_

W polskich wyrazach 'i' nigdy nie występuje på 'r'. Polacy radzą sobie na ogół jednak z wymawianiem 'ri' w wyrazach obcych. Nie jest to jednak wymowa "naturalna". Stwierdzenie, że wymowa 'ri' miałaby być łatwiejsza dla Polaków niż "ry" wydaje mi się egzotyczne ze strony osoby deklarującej język polski jako ojczysty. Może jednak hiszpański jest bardziej ojczysty?_


----------



## Eledhil

Prawda, 'ry' jest bardziej naturalne dla Polaka niż 'ri' (tak sami jak np. 'hy' zamiast 'hi', gdzie 'hi' nie jest naszą wymową ojczystą).
A wracając do 'restauracyj' to taka forma była powszechnie używana jeszcze w XIX wieku, choć wtedy już zamiennie z formą dzisiejszą 'restauracji'. Także nawet jeśli słownik uważa ją za poprawną, w rzeczywistości nie używa się obecnie tej formy (chyba że np. w książkach, gdzie mamy stylizację na język dawny).


----------



## jazyk

Dziękuję za wszystkie komentarze.


----------

